# Why don't insurance companies want to keep customers?



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

As title really, its a game we play every renewal time. Get quote in the post, do internet search on a comparison site, ring your insurance to see if they can match it and they don't seem bothered and you change companies.

My wifes insurance was due. Her current company has been the cheapest 'named brand' for the last 2 years but after a quick search there were loads of places offereing the same or better cover for 25-30% less. She rang her company and they weren't in the slightest bit worried she was leaving. They didn't even ask how much cheaper she had found it or try to match it.

Surely its easier for a company to keep customers than it is to try and attract new ones. I just don't get it! Anyway we are now £150 a year better off and with better cover now!


----------

